

Tutankhamun's Blood - madkahn
https://medium.com/matter/9fb62a68597b
Why everyone from the Mormons to the Muslim Brotherhood is desperate for a piece of the Pharaoh
======
hmack
Pharoahs, DNA, family feuds and a little bit of show business? This story has
it all!

